# McKenzie River Figure



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird........not sure what this is?

http://bfro.net/news/mckenzie.asp


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

hard to explain that one, but to me it looks like a guy standing up from kneeling, or climbing up a short ridge/boulder. The way the light hits it, it almost looks like he's wearing a baseball cap


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"The location of the incident, and the physical appearance of the figure, and the behavior of the figure are consistent with a sasquatch."

They're also consistent with those of someone fishing on a river


----------

